
Nvidia Announces Jetson TX2 - emcq
https://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/jetson-tx2-delivers-twice-intelligence-edge/
======
emcq
This is an exiting architecture!

* 2x Denver cores optimized for serial execution (looks like optimized with larger caches and more superscalar speculative execution)

* 4x Standard looking A57 cores

* 256 Pascal SPs

* Balanced increasing compute with 2x the memory bus width for 2x the bandwidth

* H.265 and H.264 encoders

* Faster CSI2

* Canbus!

